# Carbs quiz.



## cherrypie (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you know the amount of carbs in some foods?

Play your carbs right.
http://games.usvsth3m.com/play-your-carbs-right/


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2014)

Pah! 4 in a row! But close enough for a carb count on the one I got wrong


----------



## Mark T (Feb 18, 2014)

I got up to 7


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2014)

18 in a row for me   Everyone should have a go !


----------



## Bloden (Feb 18, 2014)

17 in a row!

Well done hobie.  

The red bull knocked me out. Have absolutely no idea wots in it, cept caffeine.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 18, 2014)

After some practising I got 8 in a row but I will never in a million years agree with with some of their carb counting 15 g for a bagel????  28 g for a pear


----------



## AJLang (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just checked carbs & cals and according to that a bagel is 50g carb and a pear is 10g carb (which is what I thought it was)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the cornetto versus cheeseburger wrong, but I bet they used a US version where the buns are bigger! 

edit: Bah! I checked and they were right!


----------



## Redkite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmm, I got 11 in a row, and failed on a pint of Stella!  Not surprisingly I haven't yet needed to count carbs in alcoholic beverages


----------



## Pete H (Feb 18, 2014)

I got up to ten.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2014)

Well done for posting Cherrypie !  Just shows how hard it is to guesstimate carbs !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2014)

Do yourself a favour & have a go.  Might need some more knowledge


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 28, 2014)

Quite enjoyed this and got 21 in a row - yeah get me!! Lol


----------

